# Flowchart of Games



## dragoner (Sep 10, 2019)

Swiped from a FB RPG group:


----------



## Slit518 (Sep 10, 2019)

Useful.  I think I will look at this to look into other games.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 10, 2019)

Seems fairly out-of-date, at this point....


----------



## dragoner (Sep 10, 2019)

It could be old. I had not seen it posted here (I'm like a rat, scurrying back with old pizza crusts).


----------



## Ulfgeir (Sep 11, 2019)

Well, you can tell it is a few years old since they have references to D&D 4rth edition, and not 5th edition. They should also include Legend of the 5 rings for samurai stuff imo.  Would be fun having a digital version with all existing games in there. Would take forever to make though, but one could dream. But such a map would be huge even if we just restricted ourselves to games available in English.


----------



## dragoner (Sep 11, 2019)

Ulfgeir said:


> They should also include Legend of the 5 rings for samurai stuff imo.




I see it there. It would be cool if someone made a more modern flowchart.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 11, 2019)

Definitely needs a little web application where you select options and it guides you through the chart to the end. Should be easy enough for somebody to do.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Sep 11, 2019)

dragoner said:


> I see it there. It would be cool if someone made a more modern flowchart.




Ah, there it was. Hidden away like a sneaky ninja...


----------



## GMMichael (Sep 11, 2019)

Which genre interests you?

Genre shouldn't matter.

Really?

Yes.

What is du/dx = cu + xy?

Huh?

Want an "open" game?

Yes.

Want one that is "cinematic" or has a bit of humor?

No.

Have a niche genre in mind?

I already said it shouldn't matter.

Really?

Yes.

Do you tend to houserule?  Create your own classes?  Not worry about grids?

Yes.

Succeed or fail?

Neither.

Modos 2


----------



## Blue (Sep 11, 2019)

dragoner said:


> I see it there. It would be cool if someone made a more modern flowchart.



Okay, what do we add?

Needs some Dogs in the Vineyard for Western fun.

Their future post-apocalyptic is GURPS Fallout. Need to add Gamma World and Apocalypse World, which others are we missing?

Which brings up all the other various Powered by the Apocalypse games. Does something like Monsterhearts require a "Teen Supernatural Romance" category? Or perhaps just Romance and include Blue Rose?

Blades in the Dark. Victorian Crime as a subset of fantasy.

Near-present we can add crime to the breakout and add Leverage.

Huh, it's got ICONS on it, but not Marvel Heroic Roleplay? Is ICONS a lot older than I thought?


----------



## Slit518 (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't recall seeing the Dark Eye TTRPG on there.
Nor did I see 13th Age.
And I don't think Labyrinth Lord was present either.


----------

